
In leaked audio, Zuckerberg attacks critics, competitors and Warren - charmides
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/1/20756701/
======
buboard
That inside look was very interesting to read, but i didnt read any "attacks"
to any of them, unless competition is considered an offense now.

------
mrtksn
If you are a Safari user, use the reader mode to overcome the design choises
of the publisher. I have a distaste towards websites that highjack the page
scrolling, so it's the only way that works for me.

